# Another newbie saying HELLO!!



## Cat_Woman (Sep 8, 2003)

I am new here...made a couple of posts already so I am sure some of you might know me. My name is Brandi and I have a one year old mixed breed male named McGillicuddy (or Gill for short) and he has 6 toes but is a very cuddly, affectionate, and sweet cat. www.geocities.com/snuggle_chick69/gill.html
I also have a 4 month old Siamese/Tabby female kitten named Samara. She is a little bum...always begging me for my food (recently I have discovered she likes marshmallow fruit loops...I left my bowl for a min and came back to her with her face in my bowl!!).
www.geocities.com/snuggle_chick69/sam.html


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Brandi! I did see you around here, we bumped into each other at least once :wink: . Gill looks adorable in the little suit/ sweater. And Samara I hope she is cuddly as she looks like and very unlike the name she carries brrr :shock:


----------



## Cat_Woman (Sep 8, 2003)

Samara is actually a little brat..she hates being held and she usually runs away from me when I try to pick her up :roll: 
She is SLOWLY warming up to me...the other day she layed on my bed with me and let me pet her! That's progress believe it or not! :twisted: 
Maybe I shouldn't have named her after the girl from the Ring...lol


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Brandi, WELCOME! Your pictures are great. I love the Fruit Loops story. One of my cats can't wait to get to my bowl if I heat Spagettios, and since he's thin, I heated a portion for him. Somehow, he doesn't like that! It's not the forbidden fruit, or fruit loops, as the case may be! I hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum! It's great to have you here!


----------

